# Terramycin



## ancient (Apr 22, 2021)

Ok, dumb question. I live in communist Canada where you can't get any damn thing over the counter have to go to the vet for everything. I was somehow able to get terramycin eye ointment for my dogs eye infection. Now when I'm reading online about treatments for sick livestock I hear about terramycin injectable. Obviously the application is different but what is the real difference? Can't put the ointment up the nose of a sick animal I guess?


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 22, 2021)

Not sure about terramycin injectable.... we have oxytet which is oxytetracycline..... LA 200 or LA 300.  The terramycin I can recall is maybe in the ointment like what you got for the dog, or in pills/boluses and also in a powder that is soluable to add to water....used in poultry alot.     LA200 or LA300 both are injectible.  I believe that terramycin is a form of oxytet... have to do a little reading up to refresh my mind....


----------

